# Pisol laws as in private sell



## Nhunter (Jun 4, 2011)

This is what i am confused about im 18 years old and my uncle has a pistol he would sell to me if i knew the laws about a pistol i do want to buy it from him but the law says i cant purchase a pistol at a pawn shop,bass pro,etc but here is the pistol laws so can i legally own it if he signed it over to me as in a private sell?

Furnishing a Pistol to a Minor - It is illegal to sell or give a pistol or revolver to a person under 18 years old. Possession of handguns by minors is only allowed as explained in the Possession section above. (16-11-101.1)


----------



## trial&error (Jun 5, 2011)

If your 18 like you state whats the problem?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 5, 2011)

An individual can sell a pistol to someone 18 years or older ( and likewise someone 18 years or older can purchase a pistol in a private sale).

An FFL can't sell a pistol to someone under the age of 21, that is a matter of federal law --state law has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Nhunter (Jun 6, 2011)

ok thank you i was confused about that one i live in ga by the way so it looks like i will be legally owning a pistol do i need a permit or anything if i plan on keeping it at my house? ill take it to my friends house to shoot some targets and stuff but if i do get pulled over by the police


----------



## testdepth (Jun 6, 2011)

I would like to add that you can legally purchase the pistol from your uncle if he is also a GA resident.  In your post you did not say where your uncle lives.

If you both are GA residents then he can legally sell you the pistol.  
If he is not a GA resident then the transaction must go through an FFL holder and you run into having to be 21 to buy it from an FFL holder i.e. dealer, Bass Pro, pawn shop etc.

You cannot carry the pistol concealed or get a permit until you are 21.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 6, 2011)

Nhunter said:


> ill take it to my friends house to shoot some targets and stuff but if i do get pulled over by the police



Up until a year ago there was an age restriction on carrying a loaded or conceal gun in an automobile.  That age restriction has been removed, whether intentionally or not is not clear.

You can carry a loaded and concealed gun in your automobile if you are 18 years or older, anf otherwise legally entitled to own a gun.  However, this is a major change in doing business for most police officers, and I wouldn't count of them "having got the memo."

So depending on your tolerance for hassle, you are probably better off carrying it unloaded, cased or in a rug, out of reach.

Also, if you are carrying a gun in the automobile, however you chose to carry it, it really shouldn't become an issue.  If a LEO asks you a question about it, answer truthfully, but you are under no obligation to volunteer any information.


----------



## rabbithound (Aug 8, 2011)

Careful with all of the advice you are getting here...... you need to get a clear understanding of GA gun laws.... some of what has been posted is correct, some is not necessarily all inclusive. I would suggest you googling GEORGIA CARRY laws and hitting the first website that comes up. GON has (or used to have) an issue with folks posting links to external sites. That stated.... google GEORGIA CARRY and GEORGIA PACKING ...... check those sites, before you go much further with the purchase, gift, or whatever it is..... just my .02


----------



## LTE (Aug 26, 2011)

rabbithound said:


> Careful with all of the advice you are getting here...... you need to get a clear understanding of GA gun laws.... some of what has been posted is correct, some is not necessarily all inclusive. I would suggest you googling GEORGIA CARRY laws and hitting the first website that comes up. GON has (or used to have) an issue with folks posting links to external sites. That stated.... google GEORGIA CARRY and GEORGIA PACKING ...... check those sites, before you go much further with the purchase, gift, or whatever it is..... just my .02



Best advice.

Check with a reputable dealer as well as the offical GA State site.  In addition, I would check with the NRA, their legislative branch is usally up to date on state laws.


----------



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 27, 2011)

Good advice!!!!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 27, 2011)

Good advice. Read the laws yourself. If you are transporting it, keep it unloaded, cased, and in the trunk if you can. If you get pulled over, AND THE LEO ASKS, then declare the weapon. If you are not in any other violations like drinking or carrying stuff you shouldn't be, any LEO should be fine with it unloaded, in the case, and in the trunk. He may actually cuff you, and then check it out, but that is for his protection. Stay cool and stay legal.


----------



## Wolf'n (Aug 28, 2011)

Possession of handguns by minors: Minors (persons under the age of 18) are NOT allowed by Georgia law to possess handguns unless the following exceptions apply:

Attending a hunter education course or a firearms safety course.
Engaging in practice in the use of a firearm or target shooting
Engaging in an organized competition involving the use of a firearm or participating in or practicing for a performance by an organized group
Hunting or fishing pursuant to a valid license if such person has in his or her possession such a valid hunting or fishing license if required; is engaged in legal hunting or fishing; has permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted; and the pistol or revolver, whenever loaded, is carried only in an open and fully exposed manner (no concealing of the firearm)
Traveling to or from any activity described above, provided that firearm is carried in a unconcealed and unloaded fashion.
Any minor who is on real property under the control of such person's parent, legal guardian, or grandparent and who has the permission of such person's parent or legal guardian to possess a firearm.
Any minor who is at such person's residence and who, with the permission of such person's parent or legal guardian, possesses a pistol or revolver for the purpose of exercising the rights authorized in Code Section 16-3-21 or 16-3-23. (self defense laws, listed further down the page)
The exceptions DO NOT apply to any minor who has been convicted of a forcible felony or forcible misdemeanor, as defined in Code Section 16-1-3, or who has been adjudicated delinquent under the provisions of Article 1 of Chapter 11 of Title 15 for an offense which would constitute a forcible felony or forcible misdemeanor, as defined in Code Section 16-1-3, if such person were an adult.
(It appears as if GA law, even though prohibits minors from possessing handguns except as provided above, does not prohibit minors from possessing rifles and shotguns, unless they have been convicted of a felony or forcible misdemeanor. Under GA law, children under the age of 13 cannot be considered or found guilty of any crime.) (16-11-132, 16-3-1)

This is from GA packing.org


----------



## Wolf'n (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.nraila.org/statelawpdfs/GASL.pdf


----------



## Mossy Broke (Aug 28, 2011)

Check out http://www.georgiapacking.org They have a ton of info about all the Georgia laws. And that is the website that was given out by the state when i applied for my CC permit.


----------

